# Mendelssohn v Schumann



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, another football fixture type thread, but these two German giants who emerged from the shadows of Beethoven and Schubert all the stronger seem very hard to prise apart. I feel that Mendelssohn wrote the finer melodies but Schumann's depth of expression was unrivalled. At present I am just swaying towards Schumann mainly because of his Symphonic Variations and Widmung but that might change when I have finally listened to all of Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love Mendelssohn but recently discovered what Schumann is about and love it. Became interested because he links to Brahms and became fascinated by the two connections! Favourite Schumann is Cello Concerto!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

When comparing composers, I like to look at what I consider their "essential" works for me - works that I would definitely want in my CD collection if my current one somehow got lost. I add the proviso here that for both composers I still need to explore their chamber music output further. 

Essential Schumann: Piano concerto, Symphony 3
Essential Mendelssohn: Violin concerto, Symphonies 3+4, Hebrides overture, Organ sonatas, A midsummer night's dream, Octet.

The choice is easy.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> When comparing composers, I like to look at what I consider their "essential" works for me - works that I would definitely want in my CD collection if my current one somehow got lost. I add the proviso here that for both composers I still need to explore their chamber music output further.
> 
> Essential Schumann: Piano concerto, Symphony 3
> Essential Mendelssohn: Violin concerto, Symphonies 3+4, Hebrides overture, Organ sonatas, A midsummer night's dream, Octet.
> ...


I like Schumann's Symphony No. 1 as well (I'm not as big of a fan of No. 2 as some others), but I would also go with Mendelssohn as well.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I also go with Mendelssohn.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

beetzart said:


> these two German giants who emerged from the shadows of Beethoven and Schubert all the stronger seem very hard to prise apart.


if so, why 'vs' where it must be 'with'?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I choose Mendelssohn for his superior chamber music-the wonderful two piano trios and very fine string quartets (there are actually 8, if one includes the Four Movements for String Quartet as a single string quartet).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Between the two, I usually pick Mendelssohn only because somewhere in my school years I picked up on a prejudice against Schumann as a bad orchestrator and someone who had problems with form, so my limbic system associates him with lesser status. It's a stupid prejudice, and I'm slowly discovering that isn't necessarily the case.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I choose Schumann for his superior chamber music (and violin concerto, come at me!) the three piano trios, piano quartet and quintet, very fine string quartets, violin sonatas and works for viola/cello/clarinet and piano.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Mendelssohn for me. There have been times when one or two of his works would have been in the running for my desert island list, whereas nothing of Schumann's has got even close.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

So far no one who has mentioned Schumann has stressed his major genres: solo piano music and lieder. I like both composers.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

EdwardBast said:


> So far no one who has mentioned Schumann has stressed his major genres: solo piano music and lieder. I like both composers.


...and chamber music...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For me, nothing from Mendelssohn is essential although I do have much affection for his chamber music. Essential Schumann includes his piano concerto, Carnaval, Humoreske, Kinderszenen, Kreisleriana, Davidsbundlertanze and Symphonic Etudes.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I like them both, but might prefer the emotional complexity and quirkiness of Schumann to the Mozartean facility of Mendelssohn, whose works sometimes come too neatly gift-wrapped. I actually prefer the not awfully popular violin concerto of Schumann, with it's odd first movement, strangely poignant middle movement, and galumphing polonaise, to Mendelssohn's flawlessly pretty classic.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Take 20 points away for writing a hack violin concerto. Take another 15 points away for acting like you are the cat's meow and nobody else measures up to you, despite the fact that one of the world's greatest composing geniuses is practically living under your roof!!

Mendelssohn emerges victorious.


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

I like Schumann for his exuberance, creativity, and excellent counterpoint, and I connect with his music the most. His piano quartet and Quintet are to me some of the most enjoyable and intense music I have ever come across.

One also must mention the great Schumann Fantasie Op. 17... 
Many of his piano works are inimitable!
And he wrote some excellent piano trios.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Am I mistaken, or has nobody mentioned Schumann's Piano Quartet and Quintet? For myself, I'm not sure Mendelssohn has the edge in the chamber music category.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Take 20 points away for writing a hack violin concerto.


Actually one of the best Romantic violin concertos.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I get more enjoyment from Mendelssohn than Schumann.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Just listened to Mendelssohn's 2nd symphony for the first time and it is very good, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Now I am listening to his Violin Concerto which is sublime. He has just slightly overtaken Robert, but it is only half time.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Schumann for me. I find his solo piano work and his Lieder intensely interesting, individual and beautiful. I can't let them just flow over me as I can with some of the Mendelssohn I'm familiar with (though I intend to get to know more).


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I like both put FELIX music is more popular you know schumann music is good also.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Mendelssohn probably. Breaking it down:
*Symphonies: Schumann

Other Orchestral Music: Mendelssohn

Chamber Music: Mendelssohn

Solo Piano Music: Mendelssohn

Opera: Schumann

Songs: Schumann

Choral Music: Mendelssohn

Concertos: Mendelssohn
*

So overall, I prefer Mendelssohn. I love Schumann though!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Mendelssohn still sometimes seems frenetic to me. Otherwise I'd say they were about equal, but I'll place Schumann ahead by a hair. Even his much maligned symphonies.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Solo Piano Music: Mendelssohn


Well well well...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Mendelssohn is the well-dressed chap who always arrives precisely on the hour, kisses the hostess's hand, waits his turn in conversation, laughs neither too much nor too little, and always remembers your name the first time he hears it.

I like his music anyway.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> Mendelssohn is the well-dressed chap who always arrives precisely on the hour, *kisses the hostess's hand*, waits his turn in conversation, laughs neither too much nor too little, and always remembers your name the first time he hears it.
> 
> I like his music anyway.


And Schumann would...wait, nevermind. This isn't STI! :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Klassik said:


> And Schumann would...wait, nevermind. This isn't STI! :lol:


Well thank God for that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I love them both, no actual preference.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Schu---mann! Schu---mann! Schu---mann!

I dunno, Mendelssohn never really did it for me.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Mendelssohn probably. Breaking it down:
> *Symphonies: Schumann
> 
> Other Orchestral Music: Mendelssohn
> ...


I pretty much follow your assesment:
Regarding symphony they are pretty much on the same high level for me. Schumann's 4th (conducted by Bernstein) is fantastic, but so are Mendelssohns 3rd and 5th. Maybe I prefer Schumann's fast movements and Scherzos but his slow movements (besides the wonderful Adagio from the 2nd symphony) for me do not reach the beauty from the slow movements from Mendelssohns symphonies and all of his concertos.

Mendelssohn wrote some awesome overtures, wheras only Schumann's Manfred somewhat reaches that greatness.

I even prefer as a whole the 2 piano concertos (and his unfinished 3rd !!) from Mendelssohn. From Schumann I love only the 1st mov. of his piano concerto and very much his neglected violin concerto in d-.

Schumann has some fantastic chamber music movements (violin sonatas, quintett, ... but still as a whole I prefer Mendelssohns Trios (in d- and in c-) and especially his string quartetts I love much much more (especially in a- and f- )

The same with piano music: Mendelssohns Variations seriouse, his Preludes and Fugues op. 35 and songs without words I prefer over Schumann who wrote not so many pieces which I really adore.

But above all Mendelssohns choral music (Oratorios Paul, Elijah, Christus), Psalms, Chorals is such a huge factor and means so much for me that I definitely choose Mendelssohn, who belongs to my 5 favourite composers.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well, I would think in the opinion of most pianists, Schumann wrote a significantly greater quantity of serious piano music. But it tends to be more challenging to listen to as well as pianistically. 

I've had stronger emotional reactions to the work of Schumann I like.


----------

